# Poker Texas Hold em



## schnepfo (24. Feb 2007)

Hallo

Also ich habe schon gewisse vorkenntnisse der Programmierung;

zB C(3 Jahre), Java(2 Jahre)

Und in meiner Schule steht nun ein projekt an

Wir sollen anhand eines Spieles unsere gelernten Fähigkeiten beweisen

Ich und 2 Freunde von mir sind leidenschaftliche Pokerspieler und wir haben uns überlegt Texas Hold em oder eine andere Pokervariante zu programmieren

Da uns Texas Hold em am vertrautesten ist, würden wir dies gerne mit schöner graphischer Oberfläche programmieren, in Java natürlich

Wir haben uns natürliche gleich auf das größte Problem dabei gestürtzt, der Kartenauswertung

Das es um die 1000 Möglichkeiten gibt, bzw Kombinationen, die man untersuchen müsste, sind wir ziemlich ratlos dies in der kurzen Zeit von 2 Wochen neben dem Unterricht zu schaffen

Denn ich glaube es ist sehr aufwendig diesen Vergleich auszuprogrammieren

Ich würde gerne eure Meinung dazu hören, vll habt ihr schonmal ein Poker programmiert und könnt mir mal ungefähr sagen wieviel arbeit das ist oder vielleicht kennt ihr einen zugänglichen Algorithmus zum Kartenvergleichen

mfg


----------



## Wildcard (24. Feb 2007)

Du hast 11 mögliche Hände die unterschiedliche Wertigkeiten aufweisen.
Für jeden Spieler alle Kartenkombinationen durchgehen und die auswählen die in der Liste am höchsten steht.
Der Spieler mit der höchsten Hand gewinnt
Hat noch ein Spieler die gleiche Hand muss noch die Wertigkeit der Karten geprüft werden, sollte also nicht so tragisch sein.


----------



## SlaterB (24. Feb 2007)

bemühe vielleicht auch die Suchfunktion zu Poker/ Karten/ Flush usw.

ich erinnere mich an bzw habe soeben gefunden:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=27903
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=43872


----------

